# Xtreme Xtension



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

I just Purchased the Xtrene Xtension from MLCS- is it a safe attachment to use??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Angus

I don't have the Xtreme Xtension but I do have the 1 /4" and the 1/2" Collet Extension from MLCS and they work great and are safe to use. 

Please post what you think about it after you have tried it out, I also most got one also then I wasn't to sure if the Allen Cap screw would knock out the balance at 20,000 rpm.plus, I didn't see a counter balance on the XX chuck to keep the vibration down.

Please let me know, thanks 

Router Collet Extension for 1/4" bits works with 1/2" collet routers

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html



Xtreme Xtension 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routraiz.htm#xtreme_anchor

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't believe MLCS would gamble if they felt this extension was not safe. Even so I would not be inclined to use one. If you need additional depth try to find a cutter with a longer shank since a solid tool is safer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Some bits are just to short and you can't find one longer I have seen people (Me) cheat and pull the bit up and then lock it into place and that is always the wrong way and I know it. 
I have one router table that has a 1/2" thick base plate and I run into this all the time on that machine and I also have one that has a 1/4" base plate and the router bolts up to the plate that is 1/2" thick, it's almost always on the 1/4" bits but not all the time.
Plus if I don't want to change the setup (fence) I can get to the bit from the top side of the table quick and easy. 
So I guess the bottom line for me is the need is there so that's why I have them and use them but not all the time.

But again this is just my 2 cents 
Have a good weekend Mike

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob, most generally when a set screw is involved... the screw equals, weight wise, the material that was removed for the threads. So, in short, it balances out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

That's true but the XX has a Allen Cap Screw and a larger hole size for the a O.D. of the head and the void can't be filled up with material , I know we are talking grams but a object that spins at 8,000 to 20,000 rpm. needs to be in true balance or it will set up a vibration at high speed now at low speed no big deal like at 1750 rpm or even 3450 rpm. you would get some but not enough to be worry about. 

I don't have a XX in my hand but by the picture it looks like a Allen Cap Screw that pulls a device tight against the bit shank, like a wedge device.
It looks like a roll pin or a set screw that's holding the device in place because of the hole on the top side of the XX chuck.

But maybe we should ask angus to see what it is for sure.
They say a picture is worth a 1000 words but in this case it just to hard to see the picture that clear.

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob,
I'm in total agreement with you 'bout the balance. I think I'd hafta hold one in my hands before I could really tell for sure. But, ya know, sometimes slow, is the way to go. 
Have a good weekend.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

*Xtreme Xtension Facts*

I thought I would add to any confusion and note the "warnings" on the packaging. I purchased this to change bits above table - I wish I had noticed the ones bobj3 has, his were $25.00 the Xtension was $65.00.

I put on my wifes diet scale and it weighs 8 oz. You run it in the router with a 1/2 round overbit it vibrates unless you crank the speed way down.

"It does have an Exclusive Internal O ring that hold router bit in any position while tighting even upside down" this statement per packaging 

Maximum Speed - 24,000 RPM 

!. Non-Variable speed Routers - Not Recommended
To use the extension it's mandatory to use a after market speed control
unit

2. Fixed Based Routers - Table Mounted
A spacer must be placed between the router and insert plate or table top - unit comes with instructions on making and installing spacer

3. Fixed Base Routers - After Market Lifts
Spacer may not be required if base motor is mounted in Bench Dog
Jessem / Jointech / Woodpecker or similar lifting mechanism

4. Plunge Routers - Table Mounted
No Additional modification or spacing required for most cutters. Long
cutters may require spacer or auxiliary table top to use entire cutter
profile.

5. Hand Held Routers - Not recommended

Thanks to all that put their input - I think I may store in my tackle box in case I go to a deep lake fishing - It'll be a good sinker. I'm ordering a Router Raiser to get the bits above the table.

Angus


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back Angus 

Can you please tell me if it's set screw or a Allen cap screw,?
and what is the hole for on the top of the XX. ?

Angus just a NOTE****

The Router Raiser may not do the job .
The router can just go up just so far and then it's stops, plunge routers are good for this error but the standard base will sometimes let you over come this error because the motor will go just a bit more in the motor holder. 
Once the springs are removed in the plunge router they still bottom out because most of them still have the guide tubes are still holding it back.
Most of the tubes are roll pinned in the base not all but some and that takes the adjustment away to the max in cutting depth.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I will be ordering the one Bob has. I just want to use it to get some short small bits about a 1/4 - 3/8 inch higher as I have a few straights and round over, bead bits that are just a bit short. That one should work ok for that use I think. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I have a set of 1/8" shank bits that are real short and with a 1/8" to 1/4" sheeve I can use them for small projects, like small boxes that are 3" x 3" and small doors on clocks,etc. the bit are about 1/3 the size of the standard bits in dia. but do a nice job , and without the Router Collet Extension I would be stuck doing the job with the standard router bits,if I can get them up in place.

Putting in glass in a small clock door can be tricky but the small bits makes it duck soup, the one I use all the time is the 7/16" dia.rabbit bit.


Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, I've studied the pics in the link that Bob listed. I really like the "Collet extension". However, the extreme extension, I can't say I'd recommend it. Like Bob is asking, is that a set screw or a cap screw?! If a cap, then return it. No matter what speed you operate it at, you gonna have some nasty vibration(s). The collet extension is simply that, an extension of the collet. Much safer IMHO. Not meaning to offend anyone here, just stating that the XX doesn't look safe at all.
Bob, can't really tell, but, in the pic., it looks like a cap screw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Here's a cleaner picture of the XX chuck.it's a Allen cap screw.
You can see the knurls on the head in this picture. 
---------------------

angus

Note***You may be able to fix this 65.oo dollar chuck by drilling a hole in the opposite side on the Allen bolt hole , this may take a bit of work but if you measure the hole dia. and put in 1/2" hole , it just may balance it out.
But then you may need to ADD some weight by adding a set screw.

Make a jig that holds the chuck it place with two needles so it can move free and on center then drill a hole. but a very shallow at 1st.
You may need to drill a SMALL holes on the ends so you can spin it on the centers. (center is the key)

It's worth a try it's better than making it into a fishing tool 

I know it's a long shot but sometimes you need to rework tools b/4 you can use them .

The bottom line I thing MLCS will take it back now thats worth a try and you can get your money back.
65.oo bucks is 65.oo bucks now days 


Bj 

Bj


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

to answer bobj3's question regarding the hole on top, I'm assuming that you are referring to the small hole that is shown in the picture you posted - well my unit does not have this hole - the screw is a round head allen screw that does not come out of it's countersunk, or counterbored hole - the locking system is a "roll type cam"


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Angus, the reason why Bob, as was I asking if it was a "cap" screw or "set" screw is, a cap screw adds more weight than that of which was removed to allow for the screw. This will seriously change the balance, hence, why you will get severe to dangerous levels of vibration(s). As I stated before, not wishing to offend anyone but, I wouldn't recommend using the "XX". You have to take safety first and IMHO, the extension is far from being safe. 

You also have to take in consideration, not all companies will take safety first, 'specially when trying to push to get the product to sell. This is why you see a lot of recalls and or discontinued on different products.

Bob, thank you for the pic. it clearly shows a better view of the "screw". I'm afraid the only thing I'd use it for is a paper weight. 
Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

I checked MLCS's web page this evening - they say you can return or replace any "un-used" item - there is a 20% plus freight re stocking charge - I think it's better to cut my losses and return it - my safety is worth more than the 20.00 it'll cost me to return it. bobj3 are you happy with the 25.00 units you say you have - do you need to reduce your RPM's to use them?
Angus


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Angus

They work great the only thing I didn't like is finding a wrench to fit them that wasn't a foot long, the 1/2" chuck that's a 1 1/16" and the 1/4" takes a 18mm if I recall, we all get tools that are stamped out called service tools and they work great.
But you can find them at the flea market cheap.

And yes I do run them at high speed and they are true.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Angus

Here's some snapshots of the Router Collet Extension and the stamped wrenchs you will need . 

Bj


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks again bobj3 for the info on the collet extention. I spoke to MLCS this am,they instructed me to return my unit. I may be subject to a 10% re-stocking charge , but since my total order was in excess of $250.00, I'm hoping that they will give that some consideration.
Regardless of that as i said before my safety is wotrh more than 6$6.50. I have re-ordered the collet extension that you have.
Thanks again
Angus


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Angus, I just got in my Router Raizer 100 also, havent got around to doing anything with it just yet, its overwhelming looking at the parts but the parts are for many different routers. The directions seem pretty clear. Theonly thing they recoomend is using STP oil treatment on the guide bushings. I used Quantum Hot sauce fishing reel grease. Worked GREAT !!


----------

